

iOS Code Samples - rememberlenny
https://github.com/rememberlenny/ios-code-samples

======
rememberlenny
Two weeks ago, @thatusertwo posted
[http://ioscodesamples.com/](http://ioscodesamples.com/). The site contained a
link to a zip file they had made, which contained a number of sample iOS
projects. The samples were collected from a number of sources, mostly found
here: [https://github.com/vsouza/awesome-
ios](https://github.com/vsouza/awesome-ios) and
[http://cocoapods.org](http://cocoapods.org). @thatusertwo took down his site,
most likely due to HN traffic, so I reuploaded the file to github.

The repository is useful for new iOS devs. Its a solid code reference.

Feel free to submit PR's or reorganize the readme.

